# Newbies



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

there seems to be a lot of newbies coming here lately with a lot of attitude & anger to vent on this site.i wonder what the reason for this is? there is absolutely no reason at all to come here with an attitude because everyone here is on your side. i appreciate that there is 'banter' between those of us that have been members a while but none of it is meant maliciously.i wonder why this is?


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

lmao! it tends to be you who starts the fights. Don't try giving yourself a resolve by posting that you are perfect and there are "newbies" arguing with you, since it is quite definitely the other way around.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

f*ck off spastic - your a 14 yr old retarded wanker. why do i need to justify myself to you prick?


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

alan said:


> pointless coming here asking for input mate.this place is for fish lovers


What? If he bought 13 P's he is a fish lover..what size tank are they in?
[/quote]
read idiot...........he bought them cos he was bored !
[/quote]

maybe that came out a bit wrong. even if i was boured that day that was NOT the reason why i got the fishes. but promise to not ask you any questions. dont u worrie
[/quote]
oh!! thats a great loss to me..i'm gutted...................NOT

you need to change your attitude my friend if you want to get on here.
[/quote]

Sounds to me like your the a$$hole here that stirs the pot with all the newbies


----------



## Adam12 (Jul 15, 2006)

I'm new to the forum and even I've noticed some very negative posts on your part. Like commenting on members grammer for example.....


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

thebluyak said:


> pointless coming here asking for input mate.this place is for fish lovers


What? If he bought 13 P's he is a fish lover..what size tank are they in?
[/quote]
read idiot...........he bought them cos he was bored !
[/quote]

maybe that came out a bit wrong. even if i was boured that day that was NOT the reason why i got the fishes. but promise to not ask you any questions. dont u worrie
[/quote]
oh!! thats a great loss to me..i'm gutted...................NOT

you need to change your attitude my friend if you want to get on here.
[/quote]

Sounds to me like your the a$$hole here that stirs the pot with all the newbies
[/quote]
i rest my case


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

im a neewbie, and all of you can go to hell and deal with this new wave of BS and smile..........


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

joey said:


> im a neewbie, and all of you can go to hell and deal with this new wave of BS and smile..........


a lot of posts very quickly then


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

I'm new too-







This is bullshit-if you dont like what alan has to say-then stay out of his threads-it's that damn simple











Quantum_Theory said:


> lmao! it tends to be you who starts the fights. Don't try giving yourself a resolve by posting that you are perfect and there are "newbies" arguing with you, since it is quite definitely the other way around.


Why-you are the one that can't pull your head out of alans ass!!!!!Stop following him around if you dont like what he has to say-or use the damn ignore feature-it works quite well!!!!!!


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

alan said:


> im a neewbie, and all of you can go to hell and deal with this new wave of BS and smile..........


a lot of posts very quickly then :laugh:
[/quote]
someone doesnt know how to check the join date


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

hey if all u were newbs youd be spelling like this ... don yuo worrie alan i aint gonna aks you none qustions .


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

slckr69 said:


> hey if all u were newbs youd be spelling like this ... don yuo worrie alan i aint gonna aks you none qustions .


shut up you neewbie


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

guys i have a question i just got a 6 inch piranha its black but why doesnt it have a red belly?

and it doesnt seem to be very happy it just sits there and doesnt swim around.. i currently have him in a 10 gal tank. .

and my water is kinda cloudy whats the reason ?


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

lol slckr!

ak, I don't follow him, I spend a lot of my time in the lounge and I have seen him post negative things in a lot of them

thebluyak, I completely believe you and I have plenty more quotes of him!

and fiinally to alan: why don't you bug off and stop complaining that everyone is arguing and pulling an attitude hwen you are the first one to begin with. And you stated im a 14 year old, which means (by your attitude) that you're a 2 year old. I know 5 year olds who don't go around mouthing off as much as you do.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

quantum why do you follow alan around? do you like him ? think his posts are intelligent and your just trying to fill your head with knowledge? bored? drunk? sexy? oh wait not that last one.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Quantum_Theory said:


> lol slckr!
> 
> ak, I don't follow him, I spend a lot of my time in the lounge and I have seen him post negative things in a lot of them
> 
> ...


Ok-but do you know how to use the ignore feature?







That will = problem solved!!!!!Bottom line quit bitchin-As you can see it is not getting you ne where!!!!







Dont get me wrong I am a nuetral guy here-your bickering is just getting old(to me)-see the point!!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2006)

alan said:


> f*ck off spastic - your a 14 yr old retarded wanker. why do i need to justify myself to you prick?


This is the only post worthy of a thread :laugh: alan at his finest.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

i wonder how many people have me ignored????

if you do please tell me

lol just kidding they obviously wont see that hahahahahaha gotchya all


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

wow there are a lot of fucked up people on this forum. Man, what happened to taylor and tinkerbelle.

And I already replied to the "do you follow him" question

and how am I bickering. I don't get it, he says something messed up and you laugh, I say something back and its "bickering"?!

-removed because I don't want to sink so low-


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

WHOA EASY why are you starting fights on pfury man settle down Quantum man

we are all just trying to have fun


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

slckr69 said:


> guys i have a question i just got a 6 inch piranha its black but why doesnt it have a red belly?
> 
> and it doesnt seem to be very happy it just sits there and doesnt swim around.. i currently have him in a 10 gal tank. .
> 
> and my water is kinda cloudy whats the reason ?


me too, only i bought a 23 inch manny and just took him out and he wont eat? would electro shock help any?
also will my cuchlids fair well with him and my vinny in a 55 gal?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Quantum_Theory said:


> wow there are a lot of fucked up people on this forum. Man, what happened to taylor and tinkerbelle.
> 
> And I already replied to the "do you follow him" question
> 
> ...


get along=being liked going against the grain-and you can see the outcome!!!!!Still not getting the point!!!!


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

*LOL


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

slckr69 said:


> *LOL


i need help, my water is all cloudy and he has little white spots and stuff, what is it i dont have pics


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

joey said:


> *LOL


i need help, my water is all cloudy and he has little white spots and stuff, what is it i dont have pics








[/quote]

oh dude that sounds like popeye ... damn your fucked .. sorry dude


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

slckr69 said:


> guys i have a question i just got a 6 inch piranha its black but why doesnt it have a red belly?
> 
> and it doesnt seem to be very happy it just sits there and doesnt swim around.. i currently have him in a 10 gal tank. .
> 
> and my water is kinda cloudy whats the reason ?


me too, only i bought a 23 inch manny and just took him out and he wont eat? would electro shock help any?
also will my cuchlids fair well with him and my vinny in a 55 gal?
[/quote]

yeah just when u put them in rearrange the plants and stuff and they will be fine.. oh and go get a whole big bag of cuchlid gold pellets and just dump the whole bag in .. they like that
[/quote]
i gave them some fried chicken and some french fries but they arent eating


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

to slic's post on the last page: tell that to alan here. I am not one to start fights, but he is the most retarded person I have EVER met. He is arrogant about his own stupidity and thinks that he seems bigger by insulting people on the forums.

Just a question, how many people have blocked someone else on here? I didn't want to block alan because if he apologized I wouldn't get to read it. But after reading his arrogant ass, I think I'll block him anyway.

Still curious though about how many people have blocked someone else on this forum.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

HEy guys i have an offer for you... i will pay anyone 600 dollars a month for 6 months to be at my beck in call for information .. i am about to purchase piranhas and if i have any questions i just want someone to be there for me 24 hours a day.. ?

but you have to have the knowledge and prove to me that you knwo what ur talking about ..


----------



## jsodra (Sep 11, 2006)

Sorry Alan and everyone else. It was not my meaning to come here with an "attitude". I came here to learn about p and if possible meet some p friends. My english is not the best and maybe thats the reason to the missunderstandings. Pls be patient.
Hope we can move on now.








OK?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Quantum_Theory said:


> tell that to alan here. I am not one to start fights, but he is the most retarded person I have EVER met. He is arrogant about his own stupidity and thinks that he seems bigger by insulting people on the forums.
> 
> Just a question, how many people have blocked someone else on here? I didn't want to block alan because if he apologized I wouldn't get to read it. But after reading his arrogant ass, I think I'll block him anyway.
> 
> Still curious though about how many people have blocked someone else on this forum.


Damn-your warming up


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

slckr69 said:


> tell that to alan here. I am not one to start fights, but he is the most retarded person I have EVER met. He is arrogant about his own stupidity and thinks that he seems bigger by insulting people on the forums.
> 
> Just a question, how many people have blocked someone else on here? I didn't want to block alan because if he apologized I wouldn't get to read it. But after reading his arrogant ass, I think I'll block him anyway.
> 
> Still curious though about how many people have blocked someone else on this forum.


im blocking you and your dumb booty


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

Quantum_Theory said:


> tell that to alan here. I am not one to start fights, but he is the most retarded person I have EVER met. He is arrogant about his own stupidity and thinks that he seems bigger by insulting people on the forums.
> 
> Just a question, how many people have blocked someone else on here? I didn't want to block alan because if he apologized I wouldn't get to read it. But after reading his arrogant ass, I think I'll block him anyway.
> 
> Still curious though about how many people have blocked someone else on this forum.


i cant yell at alan.. im an ass too


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

jsodra said:


> Sorry Alan and everyone else. It was not my meaning to come here with an "attitude". I came here to learn about p and if possible meet some p friends. My english is not the best and maybe thats the reason to the missunderstandings. Pls be patient.
> Hope we can move on now.
> 
> 
> ...


it's all good there guy-Language is a huge barrier


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

wait, I didn't get the warming up thing. Was that a compliment or an insult?


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

jsodra said:


> wait, I didn't get the warming up thing. Was that a compliment or an insult?


i think he is coming on to you quantum ?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Quantum_Theory said:


> wait, I didn't get the warming up thing. Was that a compliment or an insult?


Compliment!!!


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

what are you talking bout j? you seem cool man, don't know what you been talkin bout.

Edit: oh, and I guess its thanks for the compliment


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

slckr69 said:


> HEy guys i have an offer for you... i will pay anyone 600 dollars a month for 6 months to be at my beck in call for information .. i am about to purchase piranhas and if i have any questions i just want someone to be there for me 24 hours a day.. ?
> 
> but you have to have the knowledge and prove to me that you knwo what ur talking about ..


that was a good one i remember that one lolololololol


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Quantum_Theory said:


> what are you talking bout j? you seem cool man, don't know what you been talkin bout.
> 
> Edit: oh, and I guess its thanks for the compliment


That is about the only way you will save face around here


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

haha is that guys still around? did anyone take him on that offer?


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

what you mean by "save face?"

I have a perfectly fine face thank you...waaaah people making fun o my looks...waaaaaaaaaaaaah

jk


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

slckr69 said:


> haha is that guys still around? did anyone take him on that offer?


Dont have a clue!!!!


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Quantum_Theory said:


> what you mean by "save face?"
> 
> I have a perfectly fine face thank you...waaaah people making fun o my looks...waaaaaaaaaaaaah
> 
> jk


you are one fugly dude man


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

not even karen would do you


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Quantum_Theory said:


> not even karen would do you


Fuckin pricelss man!!!!


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

beers for all!!!!
















k thats for me, heres for you























heres me


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

AKSkirmish said:


> what you mean by "save face?"
> 
> I have a perfectly fine face thank you...waaaah people making fun o my looks...waaaaaaaaaaaaah
> 
> jk


What i mean is that bullshit you have been pulling lately will get you know where around here!!!!!You need to make amends with everyone to get back on the good side around here-Alan is a kewl cat-you will learn this with time-there will always be disagreements around here-no way around that-Just be *codial* man and let the little things pass over-thats all!!!!!








[/quote]

HEY DICK HEAD its spelt cordial....


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

whos karen??!!


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Quantum_Theory said:


> beers for all!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i officially dont like you, and everyone on this site knows thats not a good sign for you


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

AKSkirmish said:


> not even karen would do you


Fuckin pricelss man!!!!








[/quote]

shes not still a mod is she?


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

you know what joey, im sick of your virtual attitude


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

joey said:


> beers for all!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i officially dont like you, and everyone on this site knows thats not a good sign for you
[/quote]

thats alright your still canadian


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Quantum_Theory said:


> you know what joey, im sick of your virtual attitude


you can virtually blow me


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

i know, I'm only 1/3 american, 1/3canadian and 1/3 foreign!!


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

i dont have a usb port small enough for that


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

how about I give you a virtual punch in the face? or would you prefer a virtual kick?

lol


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

Quantum_Theory said:


> i know, I'm only 1/3 american, 1/3canadian and 1/3 foreign!!


Terrorist!


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

how about I give you a virtual punch in the face? or would you prefer a virtual kick?

lol

edit:damn laggy posting


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Quantum_Theory said:


> i dont have a usb port small enough for that


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

odd i got in between his double post?


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Quantum_Theory said:


> how about I give you a virtual punch in the face? or would you prefer a virtual kick?
> 
> lol
> 
> edit:damn laggy posting


oh no im virtually shaking in my vitrual boots, and i virtually just sh*t my pants


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

slckr69 said:


> what you mean by "save face?"
> 
> I have a perfectly fine face thank you...waaaah people making fun o my looks...waaaaaaaaaaaaah
> 
> jk


What i mean is that bullshit you have been pulling lately will get you know where around here!!!!!You need to make amends with everyone to get back on the good side around here-Alan is a kewl cat-you will learn this with time-there will always be disagreements around here-no way around that-Just be *codial* man and let the little things pass over-thats all!!!!!








[/quote]

HEY DICK HEAD its spelt cordial....
[/quote]





















Fuckin forgive me ***!!!!







LMAO


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

born us, live ca parents foreign. I like my foreign side


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

joey said:


> i know, I'm only 1/3 american, 1/3canadian and 1/3 foreign!!


how are you part canadian and american, where were you born moron?

[
[/quote]

musta been on the line... which part of u is american cuz im kicking the other 66.6 % of you's ass


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Quantum_Theory said:


> born us, live ca parents foreign. I like my foreign side


if you were born in the US then 
A) get lost
B) your not canaidan
and 3, ............... you suck


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

no thank you, I like my foreign side of me (don't worry, not a iraqi or sumtin that you refer to as "terrorist")

a-b-3???

wow, time for kindergarden kids lol

jk


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

im gonna get laid tonight im having Quntuam theory's spec. ed class over and im gonna tell the girls that we are " excersizing"


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Quantum_Theory said:


> no thank you, I like my foreign side of me (don't worry, not a iraqi or sumtin that you refer to as "terrorist")


ddue, nobody cares about you, go cry in a corner somewhere :rasp:


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

Quantum_Theory said:


> no thank you, I like my foreign side of me (don't worry, not a iraqi or sumtin that you refer to as "terrorist")
> 
> a-b-3???
> 
> ...


you should talk you dont even know what country your from

im half england and half holland


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

a. sorry slic, been there, done that

b. i am not crying in the corner, im gonna drink a beer









and I know what country im from, but i prefer not to give it away









edit: cmon people, post! its a free for all conversation!!! to all who join this convo, you get a free beer!!


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

Quantum_Theory said:


> a. sorry slic, been there, done that
> 
> b. i am not crying in the corner, im gonna drink a beer
> 
> ...


Must be Dumbtown and you must be the President.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

slckr69 said:


> a. sorry slic, been there, done that
> 
> b. i am not crying in the corner, im gonna drink a beer
> 
> ...


Must be Dumbtown and you must be the President.
[/quote]


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

no I come from Smartville, California

P.S. Its a real place check it out!


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

So is Hell michigan whats your point


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Quantum_Theory said:


> no I come from Smartville, California
> 
> P.S. Its a real place check it out!


you cum from between your moms legs get over it and go back where you came from


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

joey said:


> no I come from Smartville, California
> 
> P.S. Its a real place check it out!


you cum from between your moms legs get over it and go back where you came from
[/quote]

oh ive been there nice place.


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

okay, ill stay here


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

ALright i have htings to do tongiht pec out ale

hey look


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

lol, newbie posting









wow we have gotten a f load of posts!!


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

I TYPE LIKE A NOOB ALL IN CAPS YAY IM FIDO LET ME POST SOMETHING STUPID YAY

IM JOEY IM CANADIAN AND STILL THINK CANADIANS ARE BETTER YAYA

IM QUNTUAM IM JUST GAY YAY

IM AK WHEN IT SNOWS ITS REALLY HARD FOR ME TO HIDE FROM THE COPS YAY ...


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

THIS IS GETTING BORING, IM GOING TO GO GET LAID NOW


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

Duhh...LeTs AlL pOsT CrAp Lik3 th!$

WERERE SOOOW KOOLZ BECUS WEE KHAN MESPHELL WURDS!!

LOL


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Quantum_Theory said:


> Duhh...LeTs AlL pOsT CrAp Lik3 th!$
> 
> WERERE SOOOW KOOLZ BECUS WEE KHAN MESPHELL WURDS!!
> 
> LOL


YOU DONT GET IT DO YOU, NOBODY LIKES YOU THIS ISNT A JOKE


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

duh im SOO kul Kus E duBBBl p0$TZ!

i get it just fine joey'd

but it might be just the alchohol speakingg...*burp*

I'm so alooone..and nobody's there bside me...lalalala!!!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

joey said:


> Duhh...LeTs AlL pOsT CrAp Lik3 th!$
> 
> WERERE SOOOW KOOLZ BECUS WEE KHAN MESPHELL WURDS!!
> 
> LOL


YOU DONT GET IT DO YOU, NOBODY LIKES YOU THIS ISNT A JOKE
[/quote]

you ruthless SOB


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

lol









H3Y d0 3vRY1 tAlK LIke THIS WHEN t|-|3y NOOOOOBS or JuSt JoEy'D???


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)




----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

no, don't lock the post...I will be locked here for eternity...NOOOOOOO


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Can we get a Hall of Shame just for this thread and this thread alone?


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

there are a lot of new people around.


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

ya mna, I want all of fame....NOOOW...i'll start crying...I mean... WAHHHHH...jk

but ya, hof would be sweet.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

quantum this is the wrong way to try and earn members respect.


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

dude, its all in good fun lol







And what do you mean? I didn't start the post lol









edit:sorry, but most of what I posted was while I was drunk


----------



## zack-199 (Aug 10, 2006)

Quantum_Theory said:


> a. sorry slic, been there, done that
> 
> b. i am not crying in the corner, im gonna drink a beer
> 
> ...


i'm in if its not a virtual beer!


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

quantum i know you didnt start the thread that isnt what im talking about. the way you are reacting to the posts make you seem dumber than you did originally. you need to earn some respect, it isnt just handed out. chill with all the dumb replies every 3 seconds it does get annoying. and learn that other members joke around with other members. ive seen in other topics that when someone is just messin with someone else you step in and start preaching about bashing yet again. just chill out dude.


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

dude, you're behind







name me a post started today about me "preaching". lmao. And I'm not trying to seem dumb, I just come here when I'm bored. Now you stop preaching about preaching









and to zack, I can only offer you virtual beer..but its brewed in hyperspace!


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

dude im not behind and i preach where its needed like here, i have tried to make friends with you and be nice but i guess all is lost, and 50 posts per day? you must be really bored kid.


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

no, I just have a lot of time on weekends







I was just kidding with the preach part btw. WEll, this thread is getting boring, cath ya around sometime bmx

Okay, time to throw out the beer lol. I just wanted to joke around in one thread and see what would happen. Im gonna put my serious face on, lol.

Peace


----------



## Pacuguy (Apr 10, 2004)

sounds like you just started this thread to start an argument

would some one please lock this thread.


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

I don't think alan is here anymore. No odon't lock it, were 1 post away from hall of famedom!!! I think...

almost a hundred posts!!

Keep posting people, lets see if we can hall of fame ourselves lol


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

had the desired effect


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

and alan wins the hundred!! Woo,


----------



## zack-199 (Aug 10, 2006)

no, alan is 101, you were 100 quantum


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

Dude serious man... Quantum, I dont think anyone is taking you serious and which is getting to be annoying. You come to P-fury to learn and shoot the sh1t a little. You have actually just sh1t out your mouth. You have been here not even a month and have 387 posts already. 386 of them are nothing but pure sh1t. Your given the one...


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

wierd, it on the forum it says he's 100 and im 99, but when you look inside, zack you were right! It says zach is 102 on the outside, but here it says you're 103. whatever. How many posts are needed for hall of fame?

to curley: what you mean one, look at my other posts.


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

I mean before I could even type a reply you have another 3 posts of pure garbage...


----------



## zack-199 (Aug 10, 2006)

ok ,weird lol


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

what if your comp was slow? And a social life isn't garbage dude. Welcome to the lounge.

Edit: if you want t see fast posting, look at last nights posts. It was comming in seconds, me, slic, and joey'd. And how does post count at joining date have anything to do with eachother??


----------



## zack-199 (Aug 10, 2006)

Quantum_Theory said:


> what if your comp was slow? And a social life isn't garbage dude. Welcome to the lounge.
> 
> Edit:* if you want t see fast posting, look at last nights posts. It was comming in seconds, me, slic, and joey'd.* And how does post count at joining date have anything to do with eachother??










haha, yeah, i couldnt keep up!


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

look back, slic got stuck in between my double post. I lagged but he posted when my lag stopped. he got sandwiched in my posts!!

I think i've officially lost my chance of making any more friends than I already have..unless zach...

*childs voice* Do you want to be my friend









lol


----------



## zack-199 (Aug 10, 2006)

haha, no i got no problem with you quantum.


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

Welcome to the lounge...hahaha Dude I been here for years.


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

yay







Now we can all be in a happy little family *end of child voice*

okay, I'll be on the thread later on, I gotta do my hw









Peace V


----------



## SamT (Feb 13, 2006)

AKSkirmish said:


> I'm new too-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed. I'm a newbie, and I see Alan as an absolute legend









The reason behind this is because Americans are too nice to one another, and never speak the truth. Brits aren't like that. We aren't "fake" and all nice like.


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

im canadian









edit: no offence or nanything , but I think your sig is a lil too big. Course I don't care, but maybe the mods will. I don't no....I'm all alone....back to hw for me


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

quntuam stfu ... you will never see a HOF thread in ur life.. go to a place of fire and brimstone.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

fking grass


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

the grass is breathing !


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

slckr69 said:


> quntuam stfu ... you will never see a HOF thread in ur life.. go to a place of fire and brimstone.


BURN lol


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

hey gg guess what...............................grass boy


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

Quantum_Theory said:


> look back, slic got stuck in between my double post. I lagged but he posted when my lag stopped. he got sandwiched in my posts!!
> 
> I think i've officially lost my chance of making any more friends than I already have..unless zach...
> 
> ...


dude your 12 your always in child voice.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

quantums family album

View attachment 120012


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I don't think 100 posts, most of which are worthless, automatically makes a thread HOF-able. If there were a Hall of Shame, I'm seeing this one coming close, but not HOF...no way.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

this isnt a hof thread to get hof status on posts alone look at a quick heads up which is almost at 5000! and the biggest thread in pfury when u beat that with this thread u can have hof..

but it wont happen


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

i feel that its because i am English that there is issues!

stop descriminating against me please


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Oh, and, as for the reason behind the post count "discrepancy", you'll see that in the forum, it lists number of REPLIES. So the first post doesn't count toward that stat.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

alan said:


> i feel that its because i am English that there is issues!
> 
> stop descriminating against me please


yeah leave the bloody wanker alone you yankees.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

slckr69 said:


> i feel that its because i am English that there is issues!
> 
> stop descriminating against me please


yeah leave the bloody wanker alone you yankees.
[/quote]














wanna fight or what ?


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

wow thats a lot of posts...and thanks for the info chil









- edited out for stupidity







-

Anyways, sorry to all i've offended unknowingly. No, thats not the beer talking

and im 14 not 12


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

blimey !


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

so my mom is GOd??? or are you just too stupid to make a joke?


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

yes, blimey, I've apologized!







Truce? Friends? Whatever you want









yes...your mom is god...not saying of what though









jk


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

Quantum_Theory said:


> yes, blimey, I've apologized!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if u want a truce stop following alan around in threads and starting sh*t


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

I didn't follow alan god dammit. ahhhhhh..









I'm most active in the lounge, so I got to almost every post I see. But w/e, let that pass. Truce slic, truce alan?


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

tried it once with you and you made fun of me..


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

Reta needs a









If you're trying to make a name for yourself on here...it's working, you are without a doubt the biggest joke on P-fury. Seriously STOP TYPING!!

God you are the reason why I hate kids.


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

1. I don't make a name for myself, and I don't try

2. You didn't try to truce, and I never made fun of you but regardless, lets truce

and snake, you be quiet because you're not part of this conversation >









Jk man







ANd yes, ban reta, but not quantum


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

i like snake eyes... invites him to be apart of the conversation..

doesnt back down and doesnt truce.. this man is a soldier fights till the last man .


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

Quantum_Theory said:


> 1. I don't make a name for myself, and I don't try
> 
> 2. You didn't try to truce, and I never made fun of you but regardless, lets truce
> 
> ...


this is what happens when cousins marry


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

alan said:


> 1. I don't make a name for myself, and I don't try
> 
> 2. You didn't try to truce, and I never made fun of you but regardless, lets truce
> 
> ...


this is what happens when cousins marry
[/quote]

cousins ... or siblings?? he must be from arkansas


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

slckr69 said:


> 1. I don't make a name for myself, and I don't try
> 
> 2. You didn't try to truce, and I never made fun of you but regardless, lets truce
> 
> ...


this is what happens when cousins marry
[/quote]

cousins ... or siblings?? he must be from arkansas
[/quote]







maybe he pumps his mum up


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

everything sounds funnier iin englis......just realized how dumb i am


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

?? you guys have lost me!


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

up the bonus tunnel ?


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

which route, I may be there already, but I feel I'm lost


----------



## SamT (Feb 13, 2006)

Quantum_Theory said:


> edit: no offence or nanything , but I think your sig is a lil too big. Course I don't care, but maybe the mods will. I don't no....I'm all alone....back to hw for me


Shut up


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

hahahahah lol lol lol lol PWND


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

alan said:


> up the bonus tunnel ?


ahahahahahaha FTW!


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

cant we just be friends? 

STEVE


----------



## SamT (Feb 13, 2006)

Dunno if Fury can handle the concept of friends....


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

SamT said:


> Dunno if Fury can handle the concept of friends....


...yea i guess your right


----------



## luciferzone (Feb 14, 2006)

YA freinds


----------



## Gut (Jan 9, 2006)

i only read the first two pages

and i agree with alan and them. theres my 5 cents


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

read on gut, then see if your opinion is the same







ANd ya, why can't we all be a big happy family of friends??


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

shut up stop posting in this thread


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

why?!? I thought you were posting in this thread too.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

yeah but at least a couple people like me


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

people like me too...









I repeat, why can't we just be friends


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

Quantum_Theory said:


> people like me too...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um let me c a.. total post whore who will do e thing to get friends on an internet forum. Yu also ask a millon and one qustions about a betta?

Hey slckr i got a P in a 10 gal hes around 7" now and i gave him nothing but feeders. He died 2 days after i got him. WHY I herd that filters are bad for ur fish so i dont use ne, is this true?










jk... i think.


----------



## Gut (Jan 9, 2006)

i like slker... actually, i love slker. in a very... very, wierd way


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

uh....... sh*t.


----------



## Gut (Jan 9, 2006)




----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

Gut said:


>


only if ur the bottom banana


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

what the hell is the "whole e thing" to get friends on the forums? and how am I a post whore. And when the f*ck did asking questions make you stupid?


----------



## SamT (Feb 13, 2006)

Quantum_Theory said:


> and how am I a post whore.


Look up spammer in the dictionary, you're name will be there. Over 400 posts in 8 days







That's unreal. Hope you dont mind me askin, but do you have a life?


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

he said he has alot of free time on the weekend


----------



## SamT (Feb 13, 2006)

Right.... did he sleep at all?


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

gotta love those 8 day weekends...


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

dude, weekends. teen. get the pic?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

WHAT THE HELL?????

Last time I seen quantum u had like 230 posts now u have over 400??

=

POST WHORE!

Nudity removed - Jewelz


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Quantum_Theory said:


> what the hell is the "whole e thing" to get friends on the forums? and how am I a post whore. And when the f*ck did asking questions make you stupid?


I knew you were a dick from the minute you decided to call yourself "reta the fish"
Thanks for proving me right

dick


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

check_ya_self said:


> WHAT THE HELL?????
> 
> Last time I seen quantum u had like 230 posts now u have over 400??
> 
> ...


Thats a big no no, you cant post nudity, Xenon's going to bitch smack that ass

But she is hot as sh*t!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

woops


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

it dont show anything perfectly fine


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

thebluyak said:


> WHAT THE HELL?????
> 
> Last time I seen quantum u had like 230 posts now u have over 400??
> 
> ...


Thats a big no no, you cant post nudity, Xenon's going to bitch smack that ass

But she is hot as sh*t!
[/quote]
Aslong as you cant see nipple or muff you are cool


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

2. No pictures or direct URL links displaying nudity, sexually suggestive images, or gore.
* This goes for ALL IMAGES posted to the site (i.e. avatars, signatures, posted images, gallery images, etc.)
-Thong shots
-Nudity and near nudity
-Exposed backsides
-Exposed or covered breasts

: ) I didnt write that rule, I personnally want to see all her naked ass


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

ok Fido we get the point


----------



## SamT (Feb 13, 2006)

Everyone having a pop at trying to get a mod place nowadays eh?


----------



## Gut (Jan 9, 2006)

400 post in 8 days.... no time for porno.... are you nuts?


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

a what? is that british slang for a blowjob?


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

how was I a dick for calling myself reta?


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

he means u are actnig like a mod in which u are not so stfu fido


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

slckr69 said:


> he means u are actnig like a mod in which u are not so stfu fido


atleast I can follow the rules, so why dont you stfu K? thx


----------



## SamT (Feb 13, 2006)

^Thanks you










Quantum_Theory said:


> ok, i give up


Ok, bye


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

o wat rule have i broken?


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

yay blu lol


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

slckr69 said:


> o wat rule have i broken?


None, which is why I wasnt even talking to you


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

GOD DAMMIT!!! CAN YSOMEONE PLEASE LIST THE THINGS I HAVE DONE WRONG???!!???

please?


----------



## Gut (Jan 9, 2006)

never ever post the exact rules. unless your a mod..... thats just silly... duhhh. dont turn a fellow brotha in!!! RAT


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

Quantum_Theory said:


> GOD DAMMIT!!! CAN YSOMEONE PLEASE LIST THE THINGS I HAVE DONE WRONG???!!???
> 
> please?


What are you even talking about???


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

i bielive i have broken a rule by posting a pic of that sexcy ass biatch


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

thebluyak said:


> he means u are actnig like a mod in which u are not so stfu fido


atleast I can follow the rules, so why dont you stfu K? thx
[/quote]

oh see i thought u had qouted me .. my bad i must have been wrong


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

Quantum_Theory said:


> dude, weekends. teen. get the pic?


Uh... I am 14.... I dont have near enough time between school, friends and partys to post 400 posts in 8 days. Oh their is nothing wrong at all with asking qustions, but if u post almost 67 qustions on the same topic, their i c a problem.


----------



## Gut (Jan 9, 2006)

this is like a jerry spring thread. and im soo happy im in on it :rasp:


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

Gut said:


> never ever post the exact rules. unless your a mod..... thats just silly... duhhh. dont turn a fellow brotha in!!! RAT


I dont know who that kid is, id be the first to turn his ass in for something


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

ya, and what if i ask for info?? i looked up on the internet and mow im suck with my p's in a small tank. and i have time


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

you could try to pet it or give it a lip ring


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

Matty125 said:


> never ever post the exact rules. unless your a mod..... thats just silly... duhhh. dont turn a fellow brotha in!!! RAT


I dont know who that kid is, id be the first to turn his ass in for something
[/quote]

thats why ur only friend will be fido and quantum


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

I hate this forum







Good intentions, bad people...wait lemme guess "you're the bad person here qt"...probably so, but what did I do to deserve this...i can think of an answer to that one too


----------



## SamT (Feb 13, 2006)

Quantum_Theory said:


> I hate this forum
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So why are you still posting?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Boy oh boy looks like I missed some fucin fun around here :rasp:


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

Why would you even try to assume I was 14? What kind of dumbtawt do you have to be to get upset about someone telling a kid a rule so he doesnt get suspended


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

if u hate it so much then y would u post 400 comments in 8 days?


----------



## Gut (Jan 9, 2006)

i love the people here.... it spices sh*t upp..... wel need to fight like this and let ourselfs steam off... ding ding ding round three.... on with the verbal bashing

im dating slkers mom


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

After gut banged her V up I took her ass virginity


----------



## Gut (Jan 9, 2006)

dude.... tell someone the rules is gay

like ..." ima tell my mommy on you"

grow up


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

Telling someone not to post nudity is gay? Fine go ahead post it all you want, its not my problem when you stuck in the padded room


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

Quantum_Theory said:


> I hate this forum
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so stop posting and go if you hate it here. what you did to deserve it was pick a fight when you should have left it be, you acted as if you deserved respect when you didnt do anything to get it. there are many forums out there go find one that suits your needs. peace.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

lmao who cares if he told me the rules lets just drop it


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Sorry slckr-Didn't know!!!


----------



## Gut (Jan 9, 2006)

yo crack head.... slker and i are tight so i can say sh*t like that.... but you crossed the line fool


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

this forum is fun if you let things go as they come, and start up crap with the older members


----------



## SamT (Feb 13, 2006)

thebluyak said:


> Telling someone not to post nudity is gay? Fine go ahead post it all you want, its not my problem when you stuck in the padded room


Awwww, don't post nudity, BluYak is offended by it, and it's not fair on him


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

i think vampirefreaks.com will satisfy quantums needs.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

thebluyak said:


> Why would you even try to assume I was 14? What kind of dumbtawt do you have to be to get upset about someone telling a kid a rule so he doesnt get suspended


 the mods around here arent that strict they would warn him themselves they dont need you to do it..

and my mom is dead guys this is very hurtful to me .. she died last year in a car accident . she got hit by some GOD Damn Drunk


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

Gut said:


> yo crack head.... slker and i are tight so i can say sh*t like that.... but you crossed the line fool


Whats he going to do? Tell me the rule that I cant insult his mother? Then he would be a hypacrit


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

bluyak just stop being a dick.


----------



## Gut (Jan 9, 2006)

no... im just gunna pop a squat on your face and sh*t on your forehead


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

SamT said:


> Telling someone not to post nudity is gay? Fine go ahead post it all you want, its not my problem when you stuck in the padded room


Awwww, don't post nudity, BluYak is offended by it, and it's not fair on him








[/quote]

Where did you come from again? Im sorry I forgot no one knew who you were so go the f*ck to sleep cause its way past your bedtime, 1 36 is far to late for you to be up wanking it


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

just leave my mom out of it dude. she is gone and i dont need to be reminded of what i miss


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

thebluyak said:


> Telling someone not to post nudity is gay? Fine go ahead post it all you want, its not my problem when you stuck in the padded room


Awwww, don't post nudity, BluYak is offended by it, and it's not fair on him








[/quote]

Where did you come from again? Im sorry I forgot no one knew who you were so go the f*ck to sleep cause its way past your bedtime, 1 36 is far to late for you to be up wanking it
[/quote]

I too see that you are being nothing but a damn douche here-You will reap the same benefits around here a q-t has- be gone fool


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

slckr69 said:


> just leave my mom out of it dude. she is gone and i dont need to be reminded of what i miss


Im sorry, I didnt mean to upset you (seriously not being sarcastic at all)

(no really im not)


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

someone needs to lock this thread already.


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

Quantum_Theory said:


> I hate this forum
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, A. you are a post whore and everyone hates a Post whore. B. You are keep A piranha in a 10 gal tank for over a week? Thats not cool. No one hates u or is out to get u, but stop post whroing and move that P into the 30 u are supposed to get fast and we will be cool.


----------



## SamT (Feb 13, 2006)

> Where did you come from again? Im sorry I forgot no one knew who you were so go the f*ck to sleep cause its way past your bedtime, 1 36 is far to late for you to be up wanking it










Do yourself a favor and shut up


----------



## Gut (Jan 9, 2006)

sorry too slker


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

Lol my moms not dead made you feel bad ... haha dick


----------



## Gut (Jan 9, 2006)

you son of a gun you


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

yeah thats what having a soul will do to you


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

thebluyak said:


> just leave my mom out of it dude. she is gone and i dont need to be reminded of what i miss


Im sorry, I didnt mean to upset you (seriously not being sarcastic at all)

(no really im not)
[/quote]
buddy, you sure do seem to love causing problems. how about you drop this sh*t you are saying about his life


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

hey bluyak guess what yeah you are making quantum look cool


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

slckr thats not really funny my mom is actually dead and i really felt bad for you. your a dick.


----------



## Gut (Jan 9, 2006)

slckr69 said:


> hey bluyak guess what yeah you are making quantum look cool


hahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

I need to pick out a newbie to grow under my wing.


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

uh huh, im sorry I guess you thought I actually care what some tool in Michigan thanks about me


----------



## SamT (Feb 13, 2006)

I think you're a dick


----------



## Gut (Jan 9, 2006)

i need to go to the bathroom but i dont wanna miss this.... its grreat


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

FBMBMX85 said:


> slckr thats not really funny my mom is actually dead and i really felt bad for you. your a dick.


yeah he is a bit a toolbox


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

whats with you and tools? are you only saying what is in your line if vision, right now being a screwdriver that you are pleasuring ur self with?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

thebluyak said:


> slckr thats not really funny my mom is actually dead and i really felt bad for you. your a dick.


*yeah he is a bit a toolbox*
[/quote]

This coming from someone with a snchezi named daisy!!!!Come on now fairy get a clue!!!!


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

lol hey bluyak i think ur mom is calling you.. oh it must be ur bed time


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

lol I can name my fish whatever I please, sh*t ill even name the next one after your sister if you really want


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

yup def. 12 went from your mom jokes to your sister jokes.,. hey whats next your goona call me a tool... oh wait


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Oh yeah this thread has became a battlefield.










Weak


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

yeah i know, i guess that you the more mature one here obviously..god you win have fun with that and maybe this made your e-balls drop and you will feel like a real man now


----------



## SamT (Feb 13, 2006)

Yeah some quality flaming going on


----------



## Gut (Jan 9, 2006)

i love it. 12 year olds vs...


----------



## SamT (Feb 13, 2006)

thebluyak said:


> yeah i know, i guess that you the more mature one here obviously..god you win have fun with that and maybe this made your e-balls drop and you will feel like a real man now


because you only have e-balls....


----------



## Gut (Jan 9, 2006)

thebluyak said:


> yeah i know, i guess that you the more mature one here obviously..god you win have fun with that and maybe this made your e-balls drop and you will feel like a real man now


AAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHA eballls...... [email protected]!!!!


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

hey guys look i won!


----------



## Gut (Jan 9, 2006)

i want some e balls


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

oh burn


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

slckr69 said:


> hey guys look i won!


----------



## SamT (Feb 13, 2006)

thebluyak said:


> oh burn


yeah just give up and go home


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

congratulations, you won a fight on the internet. Mean while your going to get up tomorrow, go to your misrable job, come home to your shitty hole of a house, eat the same cheap ramen you do everyday and get on pfury and look at porn but yeah thats great cause you won a internet fight


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

hey bluyak i have a little bit of time maybe you want to talk about your problems?


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

slckr69 said:


> hey guys look i won!


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

thebluyak said:


> congratulations, you won a fight on the internet. Mean while your going to get up tomorrow, go to your misrable job, come home to your shitty hole of a house, eat the same cheap ramen you do everyday and get on pfury and look at porn but yeah thats great cause you won a internet fight


it sure beats waking up in the morning, putting on the clothes his mom set out for him, and going to elementary school


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

Hey... QT stoped posting...lol I am liking him more already.


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

slckr69 said:


> hey bluyak i have a little bit of time maybe you want to talk about your problems?


LII. An Essay towards solving a Problem in the Doctrine
of Chances. By the late Rev. Mr. Bayes, communicated
by Mr. Price, in a letter to John Canton, M. A. and
F. R. S.
Dear Sir,
Read Dec. 23, 1763. I now send you an essay which I have found among the papers
of our deceased friend Mr. Bayes, and which, in my opinion, has great merit,
and well deserves to be preserved. Experimental philosophy, you will find, is
nearly interested in the subject of it; and on this account there seems to be
particular reason for thinking that a communication of it to the Royal Society
cannot be improper.
He had, you know, the honour of being a member of that illustrious Society,
and was much esteemed by many as a very able mathematician. In an
introduction which he has writ to this Essay, he says, that his design at first in
thinking on the subject of it was, to find out a method by which we might judge
concerning the probability that an event has to happen, in given circumstances,
upon supposition that we know nothing concerning it but that, under the same
circumstances, it has happened a certain number of times, and failed a certain
other number of times. He adds, that he soon perceived that it would not be
very difficult to do this, provided some rule could be found, according to which
we ought to estimate the chance that the probability for the happening of an
event perfectly unknown, should lie between any two named degrees of probability,
antecedently to any experiments made about it; and that it appeared
to him that the rule must be to suppose the chance the same that it should
lie between any two equidifferent degrees; which, if it were allowed, all the rest
might be easily calculated in the common method of proceeding in the doctrine
of chances. Accordingly, I find among his papers a very ingenious solution of
this problem in this way. But he afterwards considered, that the postulate on
which he had argued might not perhaps be looked upon by all as reasonable;
and therefore he chose to lay down in another form the proposition in which he
thought the solution of the problem is contained, and in a Scholium to subjoin
the reasons why he thought it so, rather than to take into his mathematical
reasoning any thing that might admit dispute. This, you will observe, is the
method which he has pursued in this essay.
Every judicious person will be sensible that the problem now mentioned is by
no means merely a curious speculation in the doctrine of chances, but necessay
to be solved in order to a sure foundation for all our reasonings concerning past
facts, and what is likely to be hereafter. Common sense is indeed sufficient to
shew us that, form the observation of what has in former instances been the
consequence of a certain cause or action, one may make a judgement what is
likely to be the consequence of it another time. and that the larger number of
experiments we have to suypport a conclusion, so much more the reason we have
to take it for granted. But it is certain that we cannot determine, at least not to


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

thebluyak said:


> congratulations, you won a fight on the internet. Mean while your going to get up tomorrow, go to your misrable job, come home to your shitty hole of a house, eat the same cheap ramen you do everyday and get on pfury and look at porn but yeah thats great cause you won a internet fight


im going to get on pfury and look at porn.. but i thought u said porn wasnt allowed ?

and i like my job make decent money live in a nice house and dont like ramen ...

anything else u think you know about my life


----------



## Gut (Jan 9, 2006)

thebluyak said:


> congratulations, you won a fight on the internet. Mean while your going to get up tomorrow, go to your misrable job, come home to your shitty hole of a house, eat the same cheap ramen you do everyday and get on pfury and look at porn but yeah thats great cause you won a internet fight


you know who doesnt have time too look at porn........ Q T ./...... hahahahahaha


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

thats my problem



slckr69 said:


> congratulations, you won a fight on the internet. Mean while your going to get up tomorrow, go to your misrable job, come home to your shitty hole of a house, eat the same cheap ramen you do everyday and get on pfury and look at porn but yeah thats great cause you won a internet fight


im going to get on pfury and look at porn.. but i thought u said porn wasnt allowed ?

and i like my job make decent money live in a nice house and dont like ramen ...

anything else u think you know about my life
[/quote]

Do you pretend to be the woman or does your bf do all the cleaning and cooking


----------



## Gut (Jan 9, 2006)

aww snapp he callin you gayy awwww snappp


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

thebluyak said:


> congratulations, you won a fight on the internet. Mean while your going to get up tomorrow, go to your misrable job, come home to your shitty hole of a house, eat the same cheap ramen you do everyday and get on pfury and look at porn but yeah thats great cause you won a internet fight


im going to get on pfury and look at porn.. but i thought u said porn wasnt allowed ?

and i like my job make decent money live in a nice house and dont like ramen ...

anything else u think you know about my life
[/quote]

I pretend to be the woman and my bf does all the cleaning and cooking
[/quote]

i KNEW IT


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

fine, i'll still post, but why are so many pple mean on this forum for nothing?


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

considering I live on my own yeah I do have to cook and clean quite often. Got anything else?


----------



## Gut (Jan 9, 2006)

there was recently an article in my paper about cyber-bullying.... im proud to be a part of it~!


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

Quantum_Theory said:


> fine, i'll still post, but why are so many pple mean on this forum for nothing?


quantum ur aight now just dont say stupid sh*t we were just raggin on you.. but bluyak is pry gayer that willam defoe in boondock saints


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

what did it say about it lol


----------



## SamT (Feb 13, 2006)

Quantum_Theory said:


> fine, i'll still post, but why are so many pple mean on this forum for nothing?


Fury is only good for fights, that's why we're all here...


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

maybe if you actually had a piranha it would be good for other things to


----------



## Gut (Jan 9, 2006)

that kids a becoming depressed and killing themselfs because of iyt


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

Gut said:


> that kids a becoming depressed and killing themselfs because of iyt


are you serious? Like someone actually takes this sh*t seriously?


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

thebluyak said:


> considering I live on my own yeah I do have to cook and clean quite often. Got anything else?


so in other words your going to wake up tomorrow go to your shitty minimum wage job come home warm up som ramen noodles and come get on pfury and look at gay porn?

damn i would be pmsing too if i had your life. has anyone ever told you to play on a busy highway?


----------



## SamT (Feb 13, 2006)

thebluyak said:


> maybe if you actually had a piranha it would be good for other things to


No, it wouldn't, I know how to keep fish already. Everyone is just here for the arguments and flaming, it's quality







Even better when punks like you come along and kick up loads of sh*t


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

slckr69 said:


> considering I live on my own yeah I do have to cook and clean quite often. Got anything else?


so in other words your going to wake up tomorrow go to your shitty minimum wage job come home warm up som ramen noodles and come get on pfury and look at gay porn?

damn i would be pmsing too if i had your life. has anyone ever told you to play on a busy highway?
[/quote]

LOL actually im a full time student, biology major with a concentration in pre veternary medicine with an internship at the biggest animal hospital in greensboro. Yeah ramen noodles are pretty good but I prefer chicken wraps. So basically whenver I get out of school ill be making more money than your petty little hands will ever hold in their entire existance : )


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

lmao, i'd be in a phsychiatric ward if I took this crap seriously lmao!

and w/e i'll stop "post whoring" if you'll give me definition. Ican't change what i've already posted









and to whoever brough out my piranha n the tank, I say suck my big fat hairy juicy in-your-mother D.I.C.*

dude, we're almost 300 posts, thats messed up. This is a definite battleground.


----------



## Gut (Jan 9, 2006)

so youre into animals are ya?


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

not boning them but helping someones dog that ran into the road, yeah id rather work on animals than save a human anyday


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

thebluyak said:


> considering I live on my own yeah I do have to cook and clean quite often. Got anything else?


so in other words your going to wake up tomorrow go to your shitty minimum wage job come home warm up som ramen noodles and come get on pfury and look at gay porn?

damn i would be pmsing too if i had your life. has anyone ever told you to play on a busy highway?
[/quote]

LOL actually im a full time student, biology major with a concentration in pre veternary medicine with an internship at the biggest animal hospital in greensboro. Yeah ramen noodles are pretty good but I prefer chicken wraps. So basically whenver I get out of school ill be making more money than your petty little hands will ever hold in their entire existance : )
[/quote]

i dont even know what i do or who i am? lol. and hey good choice on jobs at least this way you will be able to touch a p*ssy once in your life .


----------



## SamT (Feb 13, 2006)

thebluyak said:


> not boning them but helping someones dog that ran into the road, yeah id rather work on animals than save a human anyday


Which obviously proves that you're a loner with no friends


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

I save fish, not dogs. I don't like dogs


----------



## Gut (Jan 9, 2006)

slckr69 said:


> considering I live on my own yeah I do have to cook and clean quite often. Got anything else?


so in other words your going to wake up tomorrow go to your shitty minimum wage job come home warm up som ramen noodles and come get on pfury and look at gay porn?

damn i would be pmsing too if i had your life. has anyone ever told you to play on a busy highway?
[/quote]

LOL actually im a full time student, biology major with a concentration in pre veternary medicine with an internship at the biggest animal hospital in greensboro. Yeah ramen noodles are pretty good but I prefer chicken wraps. So basically whenver I get out of school ill be making more money than your petty little hands will ever hold in their entire existance : )
[/quote]

i dont even know what i do or who i am? lol. and hey good choice on jobs at least this way you will be able to touch a p*ssy once in your life .
[/quote]

hahahahahahaha alright thats it..... this needs to end here cause that was too good


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

*zing!


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

...


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

*lol im beating qt in posts... im such a post whore on sundays


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

wow, the insults are moving from person to person! from me and alan, to slic and joey'd and me, to everyone at me (i suck







) to everyone and blu, and now slic and gut! wow!


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Closed


----------

